# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Como curar los nervios?

## ExTrEm0

Bueno, soy un principiante en esto de la magia (empecé en verano). Y como a todos (espero que a todos) me pongo muy nervioso cuando realizo magia a alguien, aunque sé que me va a salir bien porque lo he practicado muchisimo y tal pero es normal que la gente se fije a ver qué haces y tal y me da miedo que me digan: "claro, ahi tienes dos cartas, por eso te sale" o cosas asi, porque me dicen eso y puedo morirme alli mismo jajaja. Lo digo porque en clase estuve enseñando algunos videos de magia (de gente buena) y dicen cosas que piensan y algunas son verdad, lo que yo me hecho a reir para disimular  :D

Bueno, la pregunta: ¿Que hacéis o hicisteis para calmar los nervios?


P.D.--> Ahora me voy soltando mas, pero aun me tiemblan las manos un poco y se me trrrrabbbba la lengua un poco al hablar.

----------


## JoeKaos

A mi me ocurre lo mismo, cuando le hago magia a alguien me pongo nervioso y entonces es cuando me empiezan a salir mal las cosas, y ademas, para rematar mis nervios tengo un amigo que siempre va a pillarme el truco, no es como los otros, que al principio disfrutan del efecto y luego me dicen que lo repita (ahi es cuando intentan pillarme, por eso no repito ningun efecto).

----------


## mago alber

Yo creo que los nervios siempre van a estar ahí, lleves 7 meses en la magia, como que lleves 20 años!!

Pero lógicamente con el tiempo, con los exitos, la confianza va aumentando, con lo que los nervios van reduciendo, y te sientes mucho mas seguro en público, aunque esos nervios siempre van a estar ahí (en mayor o en menor medida)

A medida que va pasando la actuación, y el público te va premiando, con aplausos, besos por partes de la rubia de la derecha, números de telefonos y eso, los nervios hacen POOOFF (alomejor otro sonido) y se van!!

A mi me cuesta mas hacer juegos a los amigos (aunque gracias a dios, les gustan la magia) que a personas desconocidas, éstas normalmente te respetan mas (aunque hay ecepciones, por supuesto)

En definitiva,  los nervios son totalmente normales, con el tiempo se van "curando", aunque siempre van a estar ahí a principio de cada actuación, pero a medida que va pasando la actuación se irán (normalmente  :P ) eliminando


Un Saludo Feliz Añitooo, que viene cargadito de magia!

----------


## MANU_222

Holas bueno, la evrdad, yo creo que a todos no a pasado el tema de los nervios en una actuación, los nervios siempre van a estar allí ,aunque el efecto lo hayas practicado 200 veces, siempre hay algun miedo, lo que te recomiendo es que practiques frente a alguien de confianza, algún familiar o alguien y que te puedan decir si algo sale mal o que te vean del punto de vista de el espectador, o sino, en mi caso tengo alguien llegado mucho a la magia en mi familia, mi primo, el cada ves que yo estoy nervioso frente a un efecto sabiendo que me sale bien me pide que se lo haga y me dice desde el punto de vista de un espectador si se nota algo, muchas veces he tenido nervios, pero despues de 2 efectos que hayas hecho, empiezo con hacer gags, chistes y cosas asi, y me voy relajando y tranquiliso la situación, una ves, estaba haciendo un efecto en el que iba a adivinar la carta del espectador y me habia salido mal y cuando el espectador me pregunta: ¿y...cual es mi carta? yo le respondi, soy mago no adivinador.... con eso la gente se empeso a reir y el que quedo en ridiculo fue el espectador...
No fue el mejor momento que digamos pero fue lo 1ro que em salio, por suerte a favor jeje
espero que te haya servido mis consejos, mucha suerte y a calamar los nervios!
FELIZ Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO!
Un saludo magiko!

----------


## VANISH

yo realmente estoy de acuerdo con el mago alber ya que la experiencia te va quitando los nervios...

----------


## magotamarit

Bueno yo os cuento segun mi experiencia. Tengo 19 años y llevo 7 años actuando. Al principio lo pasaba muy muy mal.

Con el tiempo me di cuenta que lo que me traia nervios era el no saber con que tipo de publico me iba a encontrar y el no haber trabajado antes en ese local.

Actualmente trabajo mucho semanalmente en un mismo sitio de fijo y voy muy muy tranquilo. ¿ Por que ? Pues por que tras muchas actuaciones llega un momento que la costumbre supera a los nervios.Conozo el local, el tipo de gente, y sobre todo se que el dueño esta muy contento, es decir, que quien pone la pascta esta muy satisfecho antes de que actues cosa que te da mucha tranquilidad.

La experiencia te va dando confianza aunque siempre por muchos años que lleves por lo menos en mi caso siempre hay alguna actuacion en la que por motivos desconocidos sigues saliendo a escena acojonao hasta el 1º aplauso.
Mi miedo al principio no era lo que me pudieran decir a cerca de los efectos, sino el hecho de que lo que habia preaparado y ensayado ( charla, misdirection etc..) no se me olvidara..y supiera hacerlo correctamente.

Suerte y animo!
Una opcion para perder nervios es actuar en DUO.
Mis primeros 2 años de actuaciones los hacia con otro mago conjuntamente. Sabiendo que los 2 estabasmos asustados y tal, el tener a otro en la misma situacion que tu ayuda mucho.

Por cierto yo personalmente no recomiendo valerianas ni locuras asi antes de las actuaciones, que luego juegan malas pasadas.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Magotamarit, pero tu al menos es ACTUANDO ante personas y tal, vamos, q trabajas como MAGO y eso quieras o no la gente ya te ve de otra manera, pero por ejemplo yo le hago magia a mis amigos y es otra cosa, entiendeS? porque ellos ya me ven como: "este no es mago, este hace algo tal..."  pero quizá si esas mismas personas ven a un mago por la tele incluso peor que yo (que no es el caso, pero es pa poner el ejemplo) lo miraran con otros ojos como diciendo: Ese si es mago, porque sale en la tele, etc.

Pero bueno que acepto tu comentario y lo reflexiono. gracias a todos por sus respuestas, por cierto, me lo pase bien haciendole juegos a mis amigos anoche, como estaban todos fumados y encocados les sorprendio mas. jajaja

----------


## kraken69

coincido totalmente con mago alber, yo también me pongo nervioso aun, pero he notado que, influye también el estado de animo en que te encuentres, creo que lo mejor es que empieces a sentir confianza ante quien presentas tus juegos, me explico:
 si comienzas con el mejor truco que puedas hacer, sin importar que tanto impacto tenga, es decir puede ser incluso muy sencillo o de bajo impacto, pero si lo presentas correctamente, enseguida notaras que tu espectador o tu publico, comenzara a sentirse con ganas de seguir viendo mas juegos y notaras que con la aceptación de el o los espectadores, tu solito iras perdiendo el miedo paulatinamente y te empezaras a sentir mas confiado, (confianza) para mi eso es la palabra clave en cuanto a dominar tus nervios (confianza) cuando uno confía en si mismo cualquier juego es posible realizar, entonces,  ya es hora de  practicar la confianza en uno mismo  :Wink:   saludos...

----------


## juanete

Pienso que la mejor forma de superar parte de los nervios es conociendo muy bien lo que vas a hacer, no apresurarse con un juego nuevo, hay que dominarlo antes de presentarlo.

----------


## si66

Extremo, hace poco me toco hacer magia a desconocidos por primera vez, a tanta gente, y te digo antes de empezar tenia unos nervios de loco (miedo), y cuando empece, lo hice por la mesa de un amigo q tambien estudia magia, y las manos me temblaban mucho, el fue el q me animo a seguir porq me dijo q me estaba saliendo bien (no tenia dudas) pero voy a remarcar algoque me quedo grabado.
Justo antes de arrancar, hablo con un amigo que hace humor mas que magia y le digo tengo unos nervios terribles, y me dice es normal eso yo tmb tengo nervios antes de empezar (hace añoas q hace esto)
y lo que me quedo es "EL DIA QUE NO TENGAS NERVIOS ANTES DE EMEPEZAR A HACER MAGIA...DEDICATE A OTRA COSA, PORQUE ES QUE NO LO ESTAS SINTIENDO, SI ENTRAS DESPREOCUPADO Y SIN MIEDO ESPORQUE TE DA LO MISMO"
Luego de la primer mesa ya despues no me podian parar, y te soltas muchisimo, y lo digo yo que soy muy timido e introvertido.

----------


## doc

corroboro lo dicho por kraken69. La confianza es la clave y para eso empezar siempre con juegos que domines y en mi opinión de impacto. Cuando hago magia a desconocidos (pocas veces, pero qué se le va a hacer), empiezo con un juego fuerte que domine. De este modo, me miran más como a un mago que como a un tio que quiere hacer unos trucos simplones. Además segun voy haciendo juegos se relajan y no van tanto a pillar a ver qué hago sino a disfrutar. Siempre hay alguno que sí intenta fastidiar pero sólo uno como mucho, no todos.

Con amigos, si sólo es uno el que va a pillarte, al final son los otros quienes le echan para atrás, pero si son todos los que van contra ti... la verdad es que ahí no tengo consejo porque no me ha pasado nunca. supongo que lo mejor es no hacerle juegos a ese grupo o sólo los que sean (para ti) imposibles de desbaratar hasta que se dediquen más a disfrutarlos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

ok thanks a todos por los comentarios y consejos

----------


## ARENA

Pienso que una forma de quitarte los nervios es hacerle magia al mayor numero de personas posible, los que no nos dedicamos profesionalmente solemos hacerle magia siempre a los mismos amigos y ya sabemos cada uno que tipo de espectador es. creo que lo que mas nervios da en la magia es no saber con que tipo de espectador te vas a encontrar asi que si le haces magia a mucha mucha gente empezaras a conocer los diferentes tipos de espectadores que hay. Y como se puede hacer magia a mucha gente ? pues lo que yo hago es que cada vez que salgo a algun restaurant o bar termino haciendo magia o si conoces a algun amigo que tenga un bar o algo asi dile que te deje hacer magia a sus clientes eso si primero lo tienes que hacer gratis y al no cobrar no tienes tantos nervios porque aunque salga mal no le afecta a nadie.

Jeff Mcbride dice que el antes de presentar un truco en sus shows lo hace primero en hospitales o residencias de ancianos sin cobrar nada.

Bueno vaya rollo, pero la idea es esa sal a la calle y hazle magia a mucha gente, mucha correra como si trataras de venderles algo y al principio fastidia pero incluso eso te sirve para quitarte los nervios.

----------


## hansoldragon

Mira en mi primer espectaculo estaba tan nervioso y pense que todo me estaba saliendo tan mal que lo pare a la mitad, y todo el mundo me pregunto pq habia parado si estaba quedando bien. Sin embargo un año despues sigo estando nervioso (menos por supuesto, pq la primera vez, joder como sufria), y lo que hago para calmarme es un pequeño monologo antes de empezar, hablo y asi la gente tambien se relaja y yo me tranquilizo. Otra cosa que puedes hacer es empezar por un juego muy simple de realizar asi coges confianza. No creo que algun dia no este nervioso, pq siempre lo estare pero ahora controlo mucho mejor mis nervios, es cuestion de confiar en ti mismo, y no pensar que el publico esta ahi. Para eso como me dijo mi padre, imaginate al publico cagando, y efectivamente hace tanta gracia que te relajas.
Espero haberte servido de algo, saludos.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Los nervios siempre estarán ahí, como acertadamente alguien menciono, hacemos algo que nos gusta, en el momento que deje de sentir nerviso me dedicare a otra cosa. Obviamente las tablas te van dando más confianza y soltura, te vas dando cuenta que son muchas más las veces que todo sale bien, que lo contrario. Muchos consejos que has leído acá te servirán bastante, pero hay un detalle psicólogico que te puede ayudar de sobremanera. Esto me lo enseño un actor nacional, de gran trayectoria en una conversación que se abocaba exactamente al tema en cuestión. Los nervios antes de la actuación. Unos 5 o 10 minutos antes adoptas la siguiente posición. De pie, piernas separadas, torso recto, manos tomadas trás la espalda. Para quién sepa acerca de lenguaje de cuerpo, sabrá que esta posición denota confianza (es cosa de ver que la policía o guardias la mayoría de las veces adoptan esta posición). Esta posición tiene dos ventajas, inconcientemente nos relaja a nosotros y el espectador al vernos en esta posición de confianza también se relaja. Pruébalo y verás como los nervios desaparecen. Obviamente no sirve de nada si no tienes bien preparado que viene y como manejarte frente a situaciones complejas. Te recopmiendo leer el libro de Allan Pease "El lenguaje del cuerpo", gratificantmente comprobé que este consejo también sale en este libro.
Saludos

----------


## makandrw

Yo kreo ke en estos kasos la trankilidad es vital... los nervios pueden jugarte malas pasadas, y si aktuas trankilo y relajado las posibilidades de ke "kuele" son mucho mayores. koincido kon varios de vosotros en ke la mejor manera de bajar los nervios es la experiencia...

Saludos

----------


## chicobom1

yo casi siempre k me pongo nervioso me sale mal  :?   pero cuando las exo mas veces lo dominas vien ave jejjej

----------


## Ignagamo

Solo t puedo decir q eso es normal y lo unico q puedes acer es pensar q t va a salir bien, y no tener miedo a fallar

----------


## joepc

Yo lo que he empezado a hacer es empezar con un truco simple a ser posible automatico (aunque hay que buscar uno bueno) para ir arrancando y quitar el nervio inicial, una vez que te has lanzado y ves que no pasa nada te tranquilizas un poco.

----------


## jose ALBERTO

A mi siempre que hago algun truco me pongo muy nervioso,me tiemblan las manos,las piernas,el corazon me late muy deprisa.
Mas nervioso aún me pongo cuando actuo delante de adultos.

Pero luego cuando terminas el truco y te ha salido bien, te entra una alegria por el  cuerpo que se te quita todo.

un saludo.

----------


## hache_jota

Yo practico un juego 10000 veces antes de hacerlo frente a profanos (y ahora que lo pienso con 10000 me quedo corto), pero aun asi cuando voy a hacer un juego me pongo muy muy nervioso, y no es por miedo a que salga mal sino es por la ansiedad de querer sentir esa alegria de ver a todos pasmados, no se si me explico, los nervios en mi caso surgen por miedo a no sentirme bien despues de hacer el efecto, pero aun asi sonrio y hago bromas y soy como normalmente soy a pesar de los nervios. Y me he dado cuenta de que a veces no me lanzo a hacer juegos hasta que me los piden o me dicen oye hazle este juego a tal y cuando termino me doy cuenta de que soy un tonto porque yo mismo podria lanzarme a hacerlos y no sentirme tan nervioso de estar obligado a hacer algo porque me lo piden, tal vez lo puedo hacer sin que lo pidan en un momento determinado en el que yome sienta bien. Lo que si me pasa y me parece raro es porque me da menos nervios hacerle un juego a alguien que sabe algo de magia, sabiendo que el conoce las tecnicas y todo eso, y me dan nervios a morir cuando lo hago con profanos que no saben nada, es para jalarse los pelos eso, pero me pasa siempre. Aun asi es normal tener nervios y como dicen, sin nervios no hay emocion, y no hay ganas de seguir aprendiendo, porque despues llega la recompensa de que todos digan WOW! es MAGIA! y a volar!!!

----------


## Luiggy

Bueno es verdad...los nervios siempre van a estar ahi,pero con un traguito de alcohol se tranquilizan :D , eso es lo que yo hago antes de hacer un performance.
Para las personas menores de edad les recomendaria que chupen un caramelo, sabiendo que el azucar de pone imperactivo, asi te ayudara un poco a perder los nervios.

----------


## Luiggy

Ojo......no soy alcoholico, pero de esa manera se me relajan los nervios.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno es verdad...los nervios siempre van a estar ahi,pero con un traguito de alcohol se tranquilizan :D , eso es lo que yo hago antes de hacer un performance.


Lamentable.





> sabiendo que el azucar de pone imperactivo, asi te ayudara un poco a perder los nervios.


¿Podrías explicarme qué has querido decir?

----------


## MagMinu

Yo sinceramente me pongo muy poco nervioso y así consigo una mejor presentación del el juego. Debe ser por el teatro, es que e estado 7 años o mas de mi vida haciendo teatro creo que es por eso que dejo los nervios fuera y me concentro mejor a la hora de hacer el juego

Saludos.

----------


## EvAngelion67

...En primer lugar pienso que es mas facil hacerle trucos a personas desconocidas que a amigos o familiares porque ellos siempre van a intentar pillarte el truco. 
Personalmente casi nunca me pongo nervioso cuando hago trucos a gente desconocida ya que antes de hacer un truco lo practico hasta que me salga perfecto, sino no lo hago. Por eso es que siento menos nervios, porque se que lo voy a hacer bien pues me lo he practicado bastante. 
Bueno eso por un lado, y por otro las personas nunca te van a descubrir un truco si lo haces bien, esa es la mentalidad con la que tienes que hacer tus trucos. Porque si te pones a pensar que te van a pillar, entonces ahi vienen los nervios. 
En mi opinión, creo que es algo psicologico, es como un miedo que tu mismo te creas sin razón. Simplemente hay que ir relajado... :Smile1: 
Saludos

----------


## neptuno

> Iniciado por Luiggy
> 
> Bueno es verdad...los nervios siempre van a estar ahi,pero con un traguito de alcohol se tranquilizan :D , eso es lo que yo hago antes de hacer un performance.
> 
> 
> Lamentable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


segun creo, trata de decir que unos 20 cc de whisky (de 4 a 5 cucharadas) produce una vasodilatacion cerebral leve, lo que se traduce en aumento de la temperatura externa del orden 0,1º por ende disminuye el posible "temblor" de manos (cuya aplicacion fisiologica es producir calor) y actua como un depresor primario y continuo del sistema nervioso central, es decir, puede disminuir la ansiedad.

Obviamente depende la dosis, un trago de 20 cc de whisky puede crear un efecto positivo, no asi una dosis mayor. 

Otra forma de relajarte es hacer Taichi, ejercicios de respiracion o simplemente imaginate a tu publico desnudo.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Yo por suerte tengo fama de ser un tipo frio tengo seguridad en mi mismo y no suelo ponerme nervioso.
En algun deporte en el cual he competido se usaba un sistema de visualizacion en el cual te relajabas y te imaginabasa ti mismo compitiendo supongo q eso puedes aplicarlo a la magia es decir no solo practiques los trucos sino antes de actuar tomate un tiempo e imaginate realizando todos los trucos de forma exitosa quizas te ayude

----------


## Luiggy

Neptuno...yo no lo hubiera podido expresar mejor.....
Eso trataba de decir.

----------


## LONGSHOT

En mi caso trato de mantener una pequeña charla con el publico antes de empezar a modo de estrechar un poco lazos y sentirme mas tranquilo, ya que al menos a mi me ayuda mucho a ganar confianza en esos momentos tan decisivos, tras un pequeñso ratito hablando, explicando o  narrando lo que quiera, llego a un punto en el que me siento agusto y suelto en la charla , hay es cuando se que es el momento de empezar, ademas procurp compartir risas con los espectadores si el efecto se las produce...
supongo que hay infinidad de formas y no hay una buena o mala ya que es algo muy personal y depende de cada persona ya que cada uno somos un mundo diferento frente a los nervios.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> segun creo, trata de decir que unos 20 cc de whisky (de 4 a 5 cucharadas) produce una vasodilatacion cerebral leve, lo que se traduce en aumento de la temperatura externa del orden 0,1º por ende disminuye el posible "temblor" de manos (cuya aplicacion fisiologica es producir calor) y actua como un depresor primario y continuo del sistema nervioso central, es decir, puede disminuir la ansiedad.
> 
> Obviamente depende la dosis, un trago de 20 cc de whisky puede crear un efecto positivo, no asi una dosis mayor. 
> 
> Otra forma de relajarte es hacer Taichi, ejercicios de respiracion o simplemente imaginate a tu publico desnudo.


Neptuno: Gracias por darme una descripcción detallada de lo que más o menos todos conocemos (pero sin tanto rigor científico)   :Lol:  

Sin embargo mi pregunta no iba por ahí.






> Neptuno...yo no lo hubiera podido expresar mejor..... 
> Eso trataba de decir.


Me refería a qué querías decir con 'imperactivo'.

Por cierto. Me ratifico sobre mi opinión de usar alcohol antes de una actuación: Lamentable.

----------


## neptuno

imperactivo?

ahi si que quede pillo....

salu2

----------


## Dragon1

Pues ya hace año y pico que alguien escribió aqui...

Por si alguien todavía "gives a damn"...Yo creo que el chiquillo quería decir HIPERACTIVO   :Lol:

----------


## trias

La magia debe realizarse con soltura, cuando practiques solo y después con los amigos no deberías notar ninguna diferencia y si la notas señal de que algo va mal. Te falta confiancia en ti mismo. Ánimos!

----------


## trias

La magia debe realizarse con soltura, cuando practiques solo y después con los amigos no deberías notar ninguna diferencia y si la notas señal de que algo va mal. Te falta confiancia en ti mismo. Ánimos!

----------


## t.barrie

Trias,supongo que tu consejo,y tus ánimos van para el autor de este post,tienes que tener en cuenta que lo escribió hace más de dos años(igual lleva más tiempo en esto que tu)no es por reprochar nada(se que no soy el indicado para hacerlo) pero es que a veces se rescata un post pero no aportamos nada.(lo digo por dragon 1)

----------


## maximus

Yo creo que los nervios son normales. Es como cuando uno se presentaba a un exámen y había estudiado la lección. Luego llegaba el exámen y aprobabas. Por cierto, cuando iba sin nervios, solía catear. ¡Curiosa paradoja!
Tener nervios es un acto que demuestra responsabilidad.

Creo que tomar alcohol o drogas no favorece nada, más bien al contario, pueden llegar a crearte una cierta adicción en cada espectáculo, volverte pesado, torpe y es probable que llegues a hacer el ridículo ante todos, ya que con toda seguridad te lo pueden notar (el estado y el truco).

Creo que lo ideal es empezar con una corta presentación para seguir con efectos simples pero efectivos. Los juegos automáticos son un buen comienzo para seguir con otros que no tengan demasiada manipulación. A medida que vayas viendo la reacción del público irás pillando confianza en ti mismo.

Creo que hasta los más experimentados (profesionales) pasan nervios antes de cualquier actuación. Creo que es algo humano.

Saludos.

----------


## maximus

A t. Barrie:

creo que cualquier consejo que aporte conocimiento y ayuda es bueno, aunque el post sea antiguo. Yo, que llevo poco por aquí, suelo repasar post de hace tiempo. Creo que si se reabre un post y alguien puede aportar algo nuevo, es bueno para todos, aunque no lo llegue a leer el interesado que lo inició. Ya lo leeran otros.

saludos

----------


## fedech88

En mi caso es tener experiencia, a mi se me estan "llendo" los temblores  :D , los cuales eran muy molestos y vergonsos.

----------


## t.barrie

Maximus


> creo que cualquier consejo que *aporte* conocimiento y ayuda es bueno, aunque el post sea antiguo


t.barrie



> a veces se rescata un post pero no *aportamos* nada.


 Maximus,creo que estamos de acuerdo. Si se rescata algún post para aportar algo,me parece genial.No tendría sentido que se aconsejara usar el buscador para evitar abrir posts iguales.


un saludo!

----------


## Dragon1

> Pues ya hace año y pico que alguien escribió aqui...
> 
> Por si alguien todavía "gives a damn"...Yo creo que el chiquillo quería decir HIPERACTIVO


Bueno, t.barrie, no seas tan quisquilloso hombre,  :roll: 

Si te das cuenta empiezo diciendo que ya hace año y pico (y si te pones, sólo 15 meses). Tampoco sé como está tu nivel de inglés, pero también digo ... "y si a alguien todavía le importa un bledo..." Simplemente me pareció que el hilo quedó como colgando y tenía que decir lo que pensaba. Que es al fin y al cabo de lo que trata un foro, ¿no?

Por otro lado, el que yo esté escribiendo esto denota que:

*a)* La gente, aunque no sea el que inició el hilo, revisa temas antiguos (como por ejemplo maximus) y pueden recoger información valiosa (otra de las ventajas del foro).

*b)* ...y cuidao que aún te viene la c) (No te mosquees, estoy citando al gallego de AIRBAG. _El conceto es el conceto. Esa es la custión_)

Y para *aportar* algo, diré que a mí me ayuda (en la lucha contra los nervios) pensar que YO soy el que sabe cómo hacer el efecto y que juego con la más poderosa arma del mago: la sorpresa. También estoy de acuerdo con fedech88 en que la experiencia es un antídoto y ayuda a templarlos.

Pues eso, saludos mágicos

----------


## raul938

siempre decimos que,esto ya se a contestado en otros post,que busquen en el buscador,y ahora que escriben,miran algo antiguo nos quejamos,no creeo que sea muy divertido buscar,leer y no poder opinar de nada porque sea antiguo,¿no?es lo que pienso.

----------

